# Tomato allergy--replace with butternut squash?



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone else have a tomato allergy out there (they give me panic attacks and arthritis). I really loved stews (and need to make them to strech our food) It seems that most call for tomato sauce/paste so I was thinking of replacing with cooked butternut squash.

Anyone try this?

I will report back later!

Jen


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

You might need to puree or mask it or it will stay in chunks. Try adding some red lentils, too. They mush up nicely.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm allergic to tomatoes. Tomatoes add acid and savoriness to stews. I often add some lemon juice or vinegar (at the end) and something deep-flavored (beets are nice).

I'm not a winter squash fan, so I can't advise you on the butternut.

Nomato sauce is carrot-based. I'm allergic to carrots, though, so I can't tell you how it tastes.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I know that I have had macrobiotic lasagna and they used pureed carrots for the sauce


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tips...when I decide to make something wth tomatoes I wll try these ideas


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When we first started the Feingold Program, we eliminated tomatoes while on "stage one." They had a recipe for "mock tomato sauce" that contained pureed beets and carrots (for color and texture) and lemon juice (for tartness.)

Depending on the recipe, you may not need to substitute EXACTLY for tomato sauce/paste. Something like a rich stew should be fine with pureed pumpkin (ie canned pumpkin sold for making pumpkin pies) in place of the tomato sauce, possibly with a teaspoon or so of vinegar or lemon juice for tartness.

Butternut squash can be used in place of pumpkin (in almost any recipe, including pumpkin pie) if you prefer to use whole veggies and cook them yourself. If you do this, roast the seeds like pumpkin seeds! They're smaller than pumpkin seeds but just as yummy! You can also freeze canned or cooked squash/pumpkin in small amounts, to put a small amount into each soup or stew without having to thaw the whole thing (or have the contents of a whole can or a whole squash spoil before you can use it up.)


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you so much Ruthla!!!!...I wish I would have posted this 2 years ago when I found out tomatoes were an issue for me!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

We can't do tomato either. I've used this recipe.

I hated the beets taste honestly but husband and one child loved it. It did taste good except the beets to me. I'm sure you could do it with squash instead of carrot. http://blog.newarknaturalfoods.com/2...-tomato-sauce/

I think the beets are for color and since I don't like beet taste I'm going to sub in sweet potato next time I try.
But in your case I'd try with squash, beets, and lemon juice and see what you think. Squash is less sweet to me than either carrot or tomato so that might be something to think about in adapting the recipe with squash. The spices make it spaghetti sauce like of course so I'd leave out at least some of those.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
pureed pumpkin (ie canned pumpkin sold for making pumpkin pies)

or, you know, pureed pumpkin.


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
When we first started the Feingold Program, we eliminated tomatoes while on "stage one." They had a recipe for "mock tomato sauce" that contained pureed beets and carrots (for color and texture) and lemon juice (for tartness.)

Depending on the recipe, you may not need to substitute EXACTLY for tomato sauce/paste. Something like a rich stew should be fine with pureed pumpkin (ie canned pumpkin sold for making pumpkin pies) in place of the tomato sauce, possibly with a teaspoon or so of vinegar or lemon juice for tartness.

Butternut squash can be used in place of pumpkin (in almost any recipe, including pumpkin pie) if you prefer to use whole veggies and cook them yourself. If you do this, roast the seeds like pumpkin seeds! They're smaller than pumpkin seeds but just as yummy! You can also freeze canned or cooked squash/pumpkin in small amounts, to put a small amount into each soup or stew without having to thaw the whole thing (or have the contents of a whole can or a whole squash spoil before you can use it up.)


i was about to suggest beets.i use them alot in stews and soups,i have a few recipes somewhere that my memaw used to make...she said thats what they used back in the day to make a dinner stretch because they didnt want to use all of their tomato crop on one meal.it adds a really rich flavor


----------

